# IJOY EXO XL SINGLE COIL BUILD DECK?



## adam2016 (7/4/17)

Wondering if any local dealers have brought in the single coil build decks ( rebuildable) for the new exo xl tank, searching in vain as where i did purchase the tank from assured me they were getting stock......

still waiting after 4 weeks of promises.....


----------



## William Vermaak (7/4/17)

I've bought some from www.vapeshop.co.za They were the only ones I could find that keeps them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam2016 (7/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> I've bought some from www.vapeshop.co.za They were the only ones I could find that keeps them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, but i think you refering to commercial coils, im looking for the rebuildable deck.
Cant find it on their website.


----------



## William Vermaak (7/4/17)

Nope that's the one. When you select the coils, there's an option in the dropdown. It's the XL1 option

I've bought 4 for my tanks from them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William Vermaak (7/4/17)

Here you go







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam2016 (7/4/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much.


----------

